# Brake Booster 2008



## yakinisetufree (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok I get the stupid award for the year... yesterday I was putting my audio equipment in my 08 (2 weeks old). Needed to get thru the firewall for the amp power line and had to drill almost blind because things are so tight. Accidently punctured the back of the brake booster.. heard it lose vacuum when the bit went thru. Wasnt able to see up under there to evaluate the damage and drove the car. Seemed fine but I began to notice the brakes are very touchy... they grip a lot sooner than before. I realized I must have pierced the backside of the housing causing it to lose vacuum on the rear of the diaphram all the time. This means that the front side of the booster is still under vacuum and is pullin on the diaphram all the time.. causing it to "overpower" the brakes. Explains why it feels so touchy. My question is... is it possible to plug a small hole on the housing? If I understand correct its only operating around 18psi. If not what will it take to replace the booster? hard job? Its too new for me to find much info about it. Thanks to anyone who knows brakes well enough to help me with this. From what I gather barely anyone knows about brake boosters because they rarely fail especially in Nissans.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

I work in a dealership...never heard of or seen a booster replaced. No idea how to do it. Good luck.


----------



## yakinisetufree (Jan 5, 2009)

LMFAO.. thats what everyone keeps saying. Well I had it replaced at the price of 600 dollars. I made them give me back the old booster and just shook my head when I saw how the drillbit just nicked the edge and punctured it. This was the most costly mistake I have ever made.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^I bet you'll never do that again!


----------

